# Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?



## carp gear (18. Januar 2014)

Moin moin Leute,

sagt mal darf ich mit meinem Führerschein Klasse B einen Bootstrailer + Boot ziehen? Wenn ich das jetzt richtig beim ADAC gelesen habe, dann darf ich mit meinem Führerschein 750 Kg ziehen? Nur bin ich mir jetzt total unsicher, da ich damals beim Führerschein machen gelernt habe, dass ich nur mit dem Führerschein BE einen Anhänger fahren darf! Was stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## weserwaller (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

750kg ungebremst oder gebremst mehr wenn Zugfahrzeug Leergewicht mehr wie zul. Gesamtgewicht Anhänger und beides unter 3,5t.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

So einfach ist es leider nicht. Und 2013 wurde es nochmal geändert. 
Ich habe auch schon den "neuen" Führerschein und habe mich da beim Hängerkauf in diesem Jahr mal etwas eingelesen.

Hier ist eigentlich alles schön zusammengefasst:
http://www.humbaur.com/Wissenswertes-rund-um-den-Anhaenger.221.0.html


----------



## carp gear (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Also ich fahre einen Skoda Octavia und wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch rechne, dann dürfte ich einen Bootstrailer mit Boot (Anka) fahren!?!? Damit dürfte ich voll im Rahmen liegen und die Polizei könnte mir nichts. Dann muss ich nur noch ein wenig das fahren üben!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

650kg darfst du beim Octavia ungebremst anhängen. (schau sicherheitshalber nochmal im Fahrzeugschein)
Ein kleiner Trailer hat vllt. 250kg, eine ANKA hat wohl ca. 100kg. 

Da hast du also noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## LOCHI (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Die 750kg beziehen sich auf das zulässige Gesamtgewicht des Hängers. Also leichter Trailer und Anka sollte drin sein aber danach wird es schwierig! BE oder klassen darüber mit kürzel (E) sind besser. Glück hat wer sein Führerschein vor September ´97 (glaub ich) gemacht hat. Derjenige hat noch die C1/C1E geschenkt bekommen und hat somit keinerlei sorgen!


----------



## carp gear (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Das werde ich machen!  Habt dank für die Antworten und falls ich noch was habe, dann melde ich mich nochmal!


----------



## LOCHI (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Ungebremst am Oktavia 750kg, gebremst 1600kg.
Und wenn so ne olle Anka zich mal laminiert wurde und lackiert ist da nix mehr mit 100kg :q... aber luft is da noch, das stimmt.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Die 750kg beziehen sich auf das zulässige Gesamtgewicht des Hängers. Also leichter Trailer und Anka sollte drin sein aber danach wird es schwierig! BE oder klassen darüber mit kürzel (E) sind besser. Glück hat wer sein Führerschein vor September ´97 (glaub ich) gemacht hat. Derjenige hat noch die C1/C1E geschenkt bekommen und hat somit keinerlei sorgen!



Man kann jetzt neuerdings auch zusätzlich den B96 machen, damit kann man dann bis 4,2t anstelle von 3,5 fahren. 
Das geht *ohne Prüfung*, man muss nur nochmal zur Fahrschule gehen und 2,5 Theorie-Stunden sowie 3,5 praktische Stunden absolvieren.


----------



## toto71 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

soviel ich weiß brauchst du den be im Führerschein sobald du einen hänger fährst...es sei den du hattest die alte klasse 3


----------



## carp gear (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber was für ein Trailer wäre denn am besten für einen Anka?


----------



## Tommes63 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Trailer hat vllt. 250kg, eine ANKA hat wohl ca. 100kg.
> 
> Da hast du also noch Luft nach oben.


Und zwar reichlich Luft.
Mein ungebremster Brenderup 600 wiegt leer 120kg + Boot 150kg (Big Anker) + Motor 50kg + Tank, Angelzeug und Gerödel noch mal 50kg. Damit bleibe ich unter 400kg und wenn ich mich nich irre, dann zählt die Sützlast (bei mir max. 50kg) aufs Auto- und nich zum Hängergewicht.
Carp Gear mach dir keine Sorgen um deinen FS und dein Oktavia lacht auch drüber.


----------



## simmi321 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Also soweit ich weiß, mit normalen Autoführerschein darfst du einachsige Anhänger bis 750kg fahren.


----------



## carphunter08 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Hallo,
ich fahre nen Octi 2 Combi, laut Papiere ist eine ungebremste Anhängelast von 650kg, gebremst 1400kg zulässig.
Als Trailer hab ich einen Brenderup 600, Leergewicht ist in den Papieren mit 122-139kg angegeben, hängt wahrscheinlich mit den Anbauteilen zusammen (div. Rollen, Winde etc.), zulässige Gesamtmasse 600kg. 
Hätt ich ja beinahe vergessen, auf dem Tailer steht eine "normale" Anka.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin mit dem Gespann rundum zufrieden, ist prima zu händeln und darf mit Führerscheinklasse B, also 750kg bewegt werden.
Für ne Anka, dürfte wohl auch ein kleiner Trailer (450kg) reichen. Bin damals nur ne Nummer höher gegangen, weil ich ihn günstig gebraucht bekommen hab und ich ihn im Falle einer Bootsvergrößerung weiter nutzen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mephisto (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

nen trailer mit ner zulässigen gesamtmasse mit 750kg passt immer für die klasse b


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Gaz einfach... Tante Google & ein Anruf beim Amt hilft da ungemein weiter, hier findet man u.a. die neuen Fahrerlaubnisklassen.
Allerdings würde ich mich auf jeden Fall nochmal bei der Führerscheinstelle schlau machen.


----------



## allegoric (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Auf jeden Fall kannst du mit deinem Octavia gemühtlich einen Anhänger dranhängen . Ich bin 85 geboren und habe damit einen der "neueren" Führerscheine ohne BE.

1) Generell darfst du bis 750 kg einen ungebremsten Anhänger dranhängen, wenn es das Auto mitmacht. Und die zulässige Gesamtmasse nicht 3,5 t überschritten werden. Eingeschränkt wird dieser Wert nur vom Auto selbst. Das steht aber unter "zulässiger ungebremster Anhängelast" im Fahrzeugschein.

Da kommst du mit ner Anka NIEMALS hin , da musste noch Steine reinladen.

2) Was aber noch interessant sein kann, ist die 100 km/h Plakette für Autobahnen und ausgewiesene Bundesstraßen (ich komme gerade nicht auf den korrekten Namen). Das lohnt sich auf jeden fall, wenn man mit dem Teil mal schnell wohin möchte und nicht mit 80 km/h über die Autobahn gurken will.
Dort gilt: Leergewicht des Fahrzeugs * 0,3 = zulässige Gesamtmasse des Anhängers.

Eigenes Beispiel: Ich habe einen kleinen Golf V. Der hat laut Fahrzeugschein ein Leergewicht von ca. 1200 kg und ungebremste Anhängelast von 650 kg. Das heißt Anhänger (Brenderup 600) samt Boot und ganzen Gerödel darf 650 kg wiegen und ich darf 80 km/h fahren.
Da mir das zu langsam war, habe ich diesen auf 400 kg (=0,3 * Fahrzeugleergewicht) ablasten lassen. So kann ich den Anhänger (Gewicht = 130kg) mit zusätzlich 270 kg beladen. Das reicht für alle gängigen Kleinboote bis 4,50m locker aus. Aber lieber einmal mehr rechnen als zu wenig ;-). Denn sonst wirds teuer. Lieber die Batterie in Kofferaum, wenn es doch mal knapp wird ^^.


----------



## ulf (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Hallo

Wenn man das Boot zusätzlich belädt, sollte man aber tunlichst auf die Stützlast achten. Für ein stabiles Fahrverhalten sollte die möglichst gut ausgenutzt, aber ja nicht überschritten werden.
Nur mal so an Rande .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## maflomi01 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Übe noch weiter das Rückwärts fahren z.b. auch mal im dunkeln oder bei Regen wenn die Sicht Verhältnisse echt mies sind ,
 stehst du bei solchen Wetter draussen und du kannst es nicht wegen misst Wetter dann ist das gelächter der anderen unter umständen dein kleinstes Problem.
 Ist echt nur ein Guter Rat von einem Trucker.


----------



## Pernod (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*



mephisto schrieb:


> nen trailer mit ner zulässigen gesamtmasse mit 750kg passt immer für die klasse b



Sagen wir mal in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## carp gear (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Übe noch weiter das Rückwärts fahren z.b. auch mal im dunkeln oder bei Regen wenn die Sicht Verhältnisse echt mies sind ,
> stehst du bei solchen Wetter draussen und du kannst es nicht wegen misst Wetter dann ist das gelächter der anderen unter umständen dein kleinstes Problem.
> Ist echt nur ein Guter Rat von einem Trucker.


 
Der Rat kam an und wird auch so gemacht!


----------



## mephisto (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

"nen trailer mit ner zulässigen gesamtmasse mit 750kg passt immer für die klasse b" 

QUOTE]Sagen wir mal in den meisten Fällen. [/QUOTE]

Es gibt keinen Fall wo das für die Fahrerlaubnisklasse B nicht passt,egal wann die Fahrerlaubnisklasse B erworben worden ist.


----------



## joedreck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*



mephisto schrieb:


> "nen trailer mit ner zulässigen gesamtmasse mit 750kg passt immer für die klasse b"
> 
> QUOTE]Sagen wir mal in den meisten Fällen.



Es gibt keinen Fall wo das für die Fahrerlaubnisklasse B nicht passt,egal wann die Fahrerlaubnisklasse B erworben worden ist.[/QUOTE]

naja es gibt die unwahrscheinliche möglichkeit, dass das zugfahrzeug bereits so schwer ist, dass das gespann mit den 750kg über 3,5T kommt. 
beim oktavia natürlich nicht der fall...


gruß

ps:*klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## mephisto (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

na dann setz dich mal an dein Hausgewässer und lese dir mal den §6 der Fahrelaubnisverordnung durch, da steht irgenwo ein "oder" und nicht "und"!
gruß
ps:*klugscheißmodus aus* :vik:#6
http://www.fahrerlaubnisrecht.de/FeV/FeV06.htm


----------



## Pernod (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*



joedreck schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Fall wo das für die Fahrerlaubnisklasse B nicht passt,egal wann die Fahrerlaubnisklasse B erworben worden ist.



naja es gibt die unwahrscheinliche möglichkeit, dass das zugfahrzeug bereits so schwer ist, dass das gespann mit den 750kg über 3,5T kommt. 
beim oktavia natürlich nicht der fall...


gruß

ps:*klugscheißmodus aus*[/QUOTE]

So sieht es aus. Ein T5 Multivan zB. ist schon mit 3t gelistet.


----------



## mephisto (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

hier nochmal in "Nichtbeamtendeutsch"
http://www.führerscheinklassen.info/fuehrerschein-klasse-b.html

...da kannst du dir die Unterschiede vor dem 19.1.13 und nach dem 19.1.13 anschauen.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Pernod (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*



mephisto schrieb:


> hier nochmal in "Nichtbeamtendeutsch"
> http://www.führerscheinklassen.info/fuehrerschein-klasse-b.html
> 
> ...da kannst du dir die Unterschiede vor dem 19.1.13 und nach dem 19.1.13 anschauen.
> |kopfkrat





Hast du dir aber bestimmt selber schon mal durch gelesen?
In deinem Link ist genau vermerkt,dass das zulässige Gesamtgewicht der Kombination (Auto+Anhänger) 3,5t nicht überschreiten darf.Also dürfte in meinem Fall der Trailer/Hänger nur ein Gesamtgewicht von 0,5 t haben. Für mich wäre im Bedarfsfall (größerer Trailer) die einfachste Option einer Erweiterung auf B96. Statt 3,5t dürfte mein Gespann dann eine Gesamtmasse von 4,25t haben.Ich hoffe,dass es jetzt verständlich für dich war.


----------



## mephisto (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

#q#q#q:c:c:c #d


----------



## Pernod (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

@mephisto (Kopfschmerzen wieder vorbei??)


Sooo mein Lieber. Hab gerade mal bei meiner damaligen Fahrschule angerufen und muss dir beipflichten.

Die Antwort auf meine Frage bezüglich Fahrzeug+Anhänger bei FS Kl. B war folgende.

- Fahrzeug bis 3,5t + Anhänger bis 750kg

-Ist der Anhänger schwerer als 750kg darf die Gesamtmasse
 des Gespanns ( Auto + Anhänger) 3,5t nicht überschreiten

-Will man einen Anhänger über 750kg führen und die Gesamtmasse Fahrzeug+Anhänger würde 3,5t überschreiten , wäre eine kurze Schulung in der Fahrschule (ohne Prüfung)  nötig, um den Zusatz 96 (B96) zu bekommen. Dann dürfte man ein Gespann mit einer Gesamtmasse von 4,25t führen.


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Moin

Ich hab noch nen alten lappen mit 3  darf ich bis zu 7,5t fahren.

Gilt das nun nicht mehr???
Wurde schon öfter mit 2,5t Hänger und 2,8T Zugfahrzeug angehalten bis jetzt hat da noch keiner was beanstandet.

Oder gilt das nur für die leute die nach einführung des Gesetzes nen lappen bestanden haben?

|wavey:


----------



## joedreck (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

hi!

doch der alte FS klasse 3 gilt noch in vollem umfang. mach dir mal keine sorgen, 7,5t sind damit ok.

gruß


----------



## Fairbanks (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich hab noch nen alten lappen mit 3  darf ich bis zu 7,5t fahren.
> 
> ...



Der alte Lappen erlaubt Dir sogar Gespanne bis 18t zu fahren, damit sollten alle Angelböötchen nebst Trailer abgedeckt sein. 
Bei Slipin Stellen mußt Du dann natürlich wählerisch sein....


----------



## mephisto (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*

Anhand des austellungsdatums muss der kontrollierende halt erkennen was du fahren darfst.
es wird empfohlen den schein in eine neue checkkarte umzutauschen.da gibts dann bestimmte zusatzkennziffern( z.b. die ce 79),daran kann man dann auch solche besonderheiten ablesen.
ich würde nicht umtauschen!
@pernod
hättest dir den anruf sparen können,wenn du meine beiträge,links und pn richtig gelesen hättest!
@fairbanks
es wären von der gesamtmasse des zuges sogar 18,75t möglich....so ein angelboot hätte ich dann auch gern!


----------



## donak (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Führerschein Klasse B + Hänger?*



Pernod schrieb:


> @mephisto (Kopfschmerzen wieder vorbei??)
> 
> 
> Sooo mein Lieber. Hab gerade mal bei meiner damaligen Fahrschule angerufen und muss dir beipflichten.
> ...



Stimmt, habe auch meinen "Fahrlehrer" angerufen und der hat mir auch gesagt 750kg Anhänger darf man immer fahren, selbst wenn das Zugfahrzeug 3500kg hat.

War mir auch nie sicher und habe in der Firma immer gesagt, dass ich unsere Anhänger nicht fahren darf, habe mich dann aber mal erkundigt und nun nehme ich auch mal nen Anhänger mit.


----------

